# Watch on the Beach



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Show us your watches on the beach....Virginia Beach


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Maui....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

clonetrooper said:


> Show us your watches on the beach....Virginia Beach
> 
> View attachment 12718143
> View attachment 12718145
> ...


Awesome. You have what looks like an Aussie. I'm going to be at Va Beach next week (without my Aussies). I'll try to snap a shot.

BTW - I'm also a Hamtum owner. I'll prove it next week.

Nice post!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman overlooking the South China Sea Sensational weather in Hong Kong this weekend


----------



## peterb9 (Jul 8, 2012)

this is already the best thread ever, beaches are sublime


----------



## Kopite44 (Jun 5, 2017)

Agreed!


peterb9 said:


> this is already the best thread ever, beaches are sublime


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Kauai


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

The Philippine Islands


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

He sure is an Aussie...and Skipper is his namo...and the best coffee after you come back from a walk....nasty weather right now!!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Very cool watch and great pictures!!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Rhode Island.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

The beach was just adjacent to the pool, does this count?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Watches and beaches are a pretty good combo. It’s just a pity that the ones near me are so bleak at this time of year.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jake613 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are a few.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T








Seafarer







Aquadive







Helm








Prometheus


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Outer Banks, North Carolina this past summer.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Hot Water beach, New Zealand


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Cabo








Puerto Vallarta
















Nassau









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Main Beach, Gold Coast


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Wategos Beach, Byron Bay


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Wavebreak Island, Gold Coast


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Oak Island, North Carolina. I miss the ocean every day  I would rather deal with sand than snow!!!


----------



## jake613 (Jun 23, 2009)

+1 on best thread


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

View attachment 2017-11-17 14.33.11.jpg


La Jolla, San Diego


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope Rafy1 finds this thread. Almost all of his shots are from the beaches in Dubai and they pretty much all look amazing,

I don't bring watches that I want to protect to the beach. I specifially purchased this Android Dive Master as beach watch. 500m w/r, auto, and doesn't look bad either IMO.

At the Jersey Shore


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I love that Helson. I asked Santa for that exact one, or a Squale, for Xmas.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Quepos Costa Rica with the long gone A1.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Boca Raton.

























Persian Gulf


----------



## timetrial-pro (Oct 10, 2013)

Lum-Tec.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SBDC053 ok, so this is not on the beach, but maybe it will make anyone that is anywhere near a beash thankful that they are where they are. I am on the way into work this am


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Armida A1 first dip in the ocean at Nimitz Beach, Oahu. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Great thread!

Jibacoa, Cuba last year. 









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> SBDC053 ok, so this is not on the beach, but maybe it will make anyone that is anywhere near a beash thankful that they are where they are. I am on the way into work this am


I think aspirational beach watches are always welcome!


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

Lake Michigan


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Toonces said:


> Rhode Island.


What watch is this?

Sent from my Z837VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Gotitonme said:


> Armida A1 first dip in the ocean at Nimitz Beach, Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sicily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

This morning....


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Oak Island, North Carolina. I miss the ocean every day  I would rather deal with sand than snow!!!
> View attachment 12724201


Oak island!!! My aunt lives there...and spent many summers there as a.kid

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

On the beach, in a sandstorm. Cue Darude...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Does this count? It was at a beach. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Toonces said:


> Rhode Island.


Did an open water certification dive waaaaay back in '83 in Rhode Island, King's Beach, I think it was. In APRIL. Water temp was 37 degrees. That's Fahrenheit. Wasn't bad at all after the initial shock. And the water is crystal clear that time of year, before the algae starts to bloom. Great times.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

daforg said:


> Does this count? It was at a beach.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, its summertime in Australia.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

pigmode said:


> Ah, its summertime in Australia.


Yup, and our city is currently overrun with scantily clad holiday makers. A bit of a mixed blessing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Looking north from Sand Key towards Clearwater Beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Just came in....


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Rainbow Bay Gold Coast, covered in salt and sunscreen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

That is one mean looking watch...awesome!!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Holden Beach, North Carolina




























Aruba







Bahamas


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Zixen, cocoa beach fla. at sunrise this past august









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Chillin at the beach. 
14 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a coarse, shingle beach nearest to me. Walking the dog with the CWC.


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Whidbey Island, Washington


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

First Beach, Rhode Island.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Paul Ramon said:


> Chillin at the beach.
> 14 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> View attachment 12756537


Gorgeous photo


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Terry M. said:


> Gorgeous photo


Thanks Terry, I'm finding it difficult to take a bad pic of a Doxa!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Central California, my surfing watch and my Christmas present:



















Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerty (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the look of the Aquadive even though I'm not that partial to the baby blue strap. Very cool though.

View attachment 12720581

Aquadive

"Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?"
-Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Yelapa, MX









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Half Moon Cay, Bahamas; Cabo San Lucas, MX; Catalina Island, Cali; Puerto Vallarta, Mx


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Maspalomas, Gran Canaria









Lagos, Portugal









Olhos de Agua, Portugal


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Same watch, new beach. This time it's on South Stradbroke Island, Queensland.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Island View Beach, Vancouver Island.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

So here's the last beach shot of this piece for a while. I've been trying to develop a salt water patina the last few weeks. A bit slow going so I'll be mixing it up again.

H2O Orca at Tangalooma wrecks, Moreton Island.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I want to sail, but this beauty wants to dive today 

Bronze Orca with bronze buckle too LoL

















4mm phenomenal domed sapphire 









Strap is caramel genuine crocodile


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man, that water looks beautiful!

(Nice watch, too!)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

A bit icy here


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Here too....


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Bermuda 








Horseshoe Bay Bermuda with the pink sand

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Glass Beach, Port Allen, Kauai.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Florida vacation









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kevinlucci said:


> Bermuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you come by the James Caird? I like it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

duc said:


> How did you come by the James Caird? I like it.


It's his company.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's his company.


Pretty clumsy of me.

Nice watch. I checked all the sites listing it (kickstarter and those that refer to kickstarter) and saw it didn't make the cut. Too bad, it's nice. FWIW, I also saw Lucci as the owner, I just didn't pay attention to the poster's name. Well, now I know. Thanks.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

There's more to my Endurance tale: 

I went back and found some threads on this watch. It turns out I sponsored the KS event and even made comments in one of the threads. It totally slipped my mind (which is probably obvious).

Anyhow, maybe he will resurrect the effort to get these onto the market.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Salt Pond Beach (Local side, brah), Kauai.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Same beach...new watch


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

clonetrooper said:


> Same beach...new watch
> 
> View attachment 12862623


Is there a shop in VA Beach where you can try those on, or do you place your orders on line? Curious because I'm in your area a few times a year.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Sorry...but there are no shop that sell Doxas. But when you are here give me a holler...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man I love that Doxa. I think that's going to be my retirement watch...just awesome.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Got the Nacken out for a surf this afternoon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

God look how clear that water is...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

And cold.



Toonces said:


> God look how clear that water is...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitebeard in Cabo


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dom Rep:


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Seaforth Isle of Palms


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

About an hour ago...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ I'm seriously thinking of picking one of those up. Is that 40 or 42mm?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Winter low tide on Cape Cod



High tide


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Fun thread. Only thing that might make it better is if everybody would name the watch model being worn.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cape May NJ


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Lake Superior and the Steinhart Ocean Titanium. There really is a beach underneath this 10 foot drift of snow.









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man alive that looks cold.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Toonces said:


> ^ Man alive that looks cold.


You would be correct. The gloves were off only long enough to take the pictures!


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis Small Seconds on Orient Beach St. Martin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This is my dig a hole in the sand and not worry about sand under the bezel watch: 
g-shock GW-2310... on Siesta Key, Florida










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

OR timing the sunset on Bentota Beach, Sri Lanka


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Black Pot Beach, Hanalei, Kauai, HI.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Keawakapu Beach, Maui, HI


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

WhiteSand said:


> View attachment 13025215
> About an hour ago...


Where is that?


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

It's hard to see, but Kalalau Beach is down there at the mouth of the valley.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrightsville Beach, NC


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Marsden Rock, South Shields, northern England 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Marsden Rock, South Shields, northern England
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Live


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

sheeesh very beautiful picture, nice shot.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

A dirty Darth (sun screen) at a SoCal beach.....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The cold waters...and warm sun of Northern California.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

A few from visiting friends in HI, plus one from the home beach. See if you can tell the difference


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> The cold waters...and warm sun of Northern California.


So good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Morning at the beach with Ticino Depthmaster on BluShark Alpha Shark NATO


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Alpha Shark NATO?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Alpha Shark NATO?


Yes good call BluShark Alpha Shark NATO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

View attachment 2017-11-17 14.28.13.jpg


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking forward to some new pics in the Caymans soon...here is my Breitling SO II in the Caribbean


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*same beach, another Sunday*

Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not really the beach, but there's sand and salt water... and I like the pic... so here ya go!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*same beach, another Sunday*

Oris Aquis


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

SRP777 Turtle, Cozumel...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

_"Some beach, somewhere"... Blake Shelton

_


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Key West back in February...South Beach near the most southern point










Then Higgs beach 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

another Sunday on a beach


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Zelos Hammerhead by a local lake


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the DOXA Project Aware, what a beauty!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

At the lake again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*








exactly an hour ago


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Gulf Shores Alabama, aka The Red Neck Riviera


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Santo, Vanuatu









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

"Some beach, somewhere"


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*BATHYS* GMT quartz watch


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Rosemary Beach*

grade-5 titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

free upload


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


> free upload


that looks so good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


that dial is simply stunning, I love my turtle it's the only watch i have thought about adding a second color.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


that dial is simply stunning, I love my turtle it's the only watch i have thought about adding a second color.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13239473


There's an irony or two there somewhere...▲▲▲


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> There's an irony or two there somewhere...▲▲▲


And who says you can't come to where the flavor is on Planet Ocean? LULZ!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> There's an irony or two there somewhere...▲▲▲


.. well, if you mean after all the trouble I went through to find my perfect watch/strap combo I accidentally capture my unmanicured toenails in the pic, that's life,
but if you're referring to the black trousers and general lack of sunlight, it was getting dark, I was coming from the city, and that was as much beach as I could get today, that's life also,
which some may see as a synonym for irony, yes


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hugof3C said:


> .. well, if you mean after all the trouble I went through to find my perfect watch/strap combo I accidentally capture my unmanicured toenails in the pic, that's life,
> but if you're referring to the black trousers and general lack of sunlight, it was getting dark, I was coming from the city, and that was as much beach as I could get today, that's life also,
> which some may see as a synonym for irony, yes


Errrrrr, I think the true synonym for irony might be better summarized by your tasty smoke on the beach and this....

"A DEEP COMMITMENT TO PRESERVATION
Our connection to the sea has made us acutely aware of how fragile our oceans are. With the eco-documentary Planet Ocean and the "Time for the Planet" conservation projects, OMEGA and GoodPlanet show how we can all help preserve the health of our precious planet."

Not judging, mind you (assuming, that is, your butt made its way to a proper trash can once you were done), but rather just pointing out the aforementioned irony.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Errrrrr, I think the true synonym for irony might be better summarized by your tasty smoke on the beach and this....
> 
> "A DEEP COMMITMENT TO PRESERVATION
> Our connection to the sea has made us acutely aware of how fragile our oceans are. With the eco-documentary Planet Ocean and the "Time for the Planet" conservation projects, OMEGA and GoodPlanet show how we can all help preserve the health of our precious planet."
> ...


 cigarettes accompany smokers where they go, smokers then part ways with the former's butts, each to their rightful places.
I used to take something with me to put them into, now I just scour (unfortunately just) a couple of meters for a piece of thrash I can use and make it one less, and actually pic a couple more along the way.

that was so off the mark I wouldn't have got it no matter how long I looked at the pic,
I'm even part of the litterati community,

https://m.facebook.com/thelitterati/


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

The pants really got to me.



hugof3C said:


> cigarettes accompany smokers where they go, smokers then part ways with the former's butts, each to their rightful places.
> I used to take something with me to put them into, now I just scour (unfortunately just) a couple of meters for a piece of thrash I can use and make it one less, and actually pic a couple more along the way.
> 
> that was so off the mark I wouldn't have got it no matter how long I looked at the pic,
> ...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

riff raff said:


> The pants really got to me.


ain't too happy about wearing them either, but the way things are going, I'm guessing no bikini shots for a month or so..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pool watch still works?









Tapawatch


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That looks pretty far from the beach, but I guess we can let it ride....



DMCBanshee said:


> Pool watch still works?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

B&R diver in the Bahamas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Corolla, Outer Banks, North Carolina today.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[URL="

And a better pic of that beautiful beach :

[URL="


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

karlskrona-midnattssol on the beach


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

SaltLife


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

That's a really neat Seiko watch with applied trapezoidal hour indices rather than blobs or dots. What model is that?
Have a good Summer at the beach.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> That's a really neat Seiko watch with applied trapezoidal hour indices rather than blobs or dots. What model is that?


Looks like an SBDC053.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*SBDC053*

I thank you.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Kaboom









Taplaltakl.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

In Turks...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Independence Day*

BATHYS BENTHIC GMT


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Diver worn as it should be. Wet and sandy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ldiesel said:


> Diver worn as it should be. Wet and sandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Doc Savage


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunny Isles beach in Miami:

[URL="


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Alys Beach*








titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Karlskrona Midnattssol 300m Diver in Kauai


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Crooked Island


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sivota, mainland Greece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Papagayo Bay, Guanacaste, Costa Rica


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day at the beach.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Ballast Point, backside of Two Harbors, Catalina Island


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Beach taverna, Greece.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

orangeface said:


> Ballast Point, backside of Two Harbors, Catalina Island
> 
> View attachment 13387321


This picture looks awesome 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Started off a little hazy, but cleared up nicely.


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Tidal inlet in Vanuatu - "blue hole"









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

An old shot of a watch long gone.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Took these on our Sunday trip to the beach.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

dwczinmb said:


> Took these on our Sunday trip to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL best beach photos!

Doc Savage


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Treasure on the Beach!








Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure if I posted already


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

IMG_0303


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Prometheus Poseidon meteorite 3,500m









Doc Savage


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got here. Sound side Outer Banks. Ocean side on Saturday.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


David, that sand looks like a Florida beach?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Droyal said:


> David, that sand looks like a Florida beach?


Yes it is......Pensacola Beach. 4th year in a row down here and love it.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I like that watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

In the background Hong Kong's iconic 'The Repulse Bay' with the "Feng Shui" hole to allow the 'Dragon' on the mountain to pass through towards the sea ...


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pamfan said:


> I like that watch!


The "quote" feature is glorious.

- - - Updated - - -



pamfan said:


> I like that watch!


The "quote" feature is glorious.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Put this on for the Outer Banks of North Carolina this afternoon.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

SKX and my wife’s 4205 today at the beach.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Deercamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Largest Body of Fresh Water in the World - The Great Lakes


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Not exactly the beach, does a beach bar work?


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Outer Banks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pw01 said:


> View attachment 13413349
> 
> 
> Not exactly the beach, does a beach bar work?


Anything near the beach works as far as I'm concerned. I see you are also from Louisville.


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

LLD no date on vintage Tropic sport.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Anything near the beach works as far as I'm concerned. I see you are also from Louisville.


Yeah, born and raised! I live in Charlestown IN now, still pretty close


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pw01 said:


> Yeah, born and raised! I live in Charlestown IN now, still pretty close


Born, raised and still here. At least until I can figure out a way to move to the beach permanently. 

Every year I get older I hate cold weather more.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Made it to the beach late in the afternoon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Made it to the beach late in the afternoon.


Ocean, beer, and 173 with strap that matches your beer can. What more could you ask for.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

My last shot before the vacation ends.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If no one else is going to say it I will. Aren't you supposed to have a watch in the picture?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T beach time


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how it's done.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

T-hunter just won the internet for the day I think.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


You live large. Nothing like these ever wash ashore for me.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome thread! Morning ash on lake smokanagan!


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Chicago @ Montrose Beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Bethany Beach  Delaware with the wife for the last time this summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another perfect day in America's finest city!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*That's beautiful, dumberdrummer.*


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Bodie Island, NC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Oris Aquis*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

MWW Tatostok in Brazil a couple of weeks ago









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth at one of the local beaches today













































@boatswainwatches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot brother John!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

St. George's Caye, Belize









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Last night in the pool. Water temp is currently 92 degrees, but cooler weather is moving into Maryland tonight, so it will never get this warm again for the season.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Lost treasure ? b-)


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Oris Aquis*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nemo Prototype on the beach today










@boatswainwatches


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hammerhead


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

East End, Grand Cayman


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's a couple





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Stop, thief!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> Stop, thief!


Awesome!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

My Seiko solar titanium, on a blue Nato


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Half Moon Bay, California

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Again I'm uploading a photo from a phone, so again it's large:


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Crooked Island*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Crooked Island*



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13524023


Great shot and a very nice MAGRETTE.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Crooked Island*



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13524023


Hello there!

I like the look of this. What do you think overall? Is a good value? Nicely done?

Many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*grade-5 titanium Magrette Kara*

excellent quality (timekeeping, fitment, finishing)
Thus good value is perceived.
I wear this most days and hear so many comments that I keep wearing it in lieu of others.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13507615


"I'm telling ya, the watch was this big! It was way to big for his wrist."


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: grade-5 titanium Magrette Kara*



BrianMcKay said:


> excellent quality (timekeeping, fitment, finishing)
> Thus good value is perceived.
> I wear this most days and hear so many comments that I keep wearing it in lieu of others.


Your post was the first one of these I had seen. Just made an impulse purchase of one! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE are great. It shouldn’t be a regrettable impulse!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*last-generation Oris Aquis*


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

on Veterans Day


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

days ago in Belize


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Panama City


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

very cool


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


You're a brave soul. One rogue wave and Aquaman is going to have a VERY merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 13712213
> 
> View attachment 13712211
> 
> ...


Great shots


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a blustery afternoon at Island View Beach


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

Cuervo









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 13712213
> 
> View attachment 13712211
> 
> ...


What make is the bronze named suro?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

knightRider said:


> What make is the bronze named suro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Actually the name of the brand is Scuro, and in accordance to it's KS delegation it was not given any specific name outside of "bronze". Truth be told I would not even bring this piece into the surf with its 10atm rating and lack of screw down crowns. Overall a good looker, but, no water baby. The KS project itself was a real "hit or miss" for many of its supporters (some had rattly movement, and/or issue with internal bezel not turning properly). Luckily, I did not have these issues. I actually committed to the blue version also.























Hope this helps!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watchobs said:


> Actually the name of the brand is Scuro, and in accordance to it's KS delegation it was not given any specific name outside of "bronze". Truth be told I would not even bring this piece into the surf with its 10atm rating and lack of screw down crowns. Overall a good looker, but, no water baby. The KS project itself was a real "hit or miss" for many of its supporters (some had rattly movement, and/or issue with internal bezel not turning properly). Luckily, I did not have these issues. I actually committed to the blue version also.
> 
> View attachment 13716215
> 
> ...


Thanks, very sharp..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Panama City


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

blustery Winter day in Panama City


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

double post


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Prodiver Limette with new Lime Green Surfboard.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

The beach is right around the corner...

Shelter Island boat docks on Point Loma for lunch at Mitch's Seafood today. Would have included the traditional photo of my delicious grilled fresh swordfish sandwich, but it just wouldn't be fair...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

orangeface said:


> The beach is right around the corner...
> 
> Shelter Island boat docks on Point Loma for lunch at Mitch's Seafood today. Would have included the traditional photo of my delicious grilled fresh swordfish sandwich, but it just wouldn't be fair...
> 
> View attachment 13749691


Well done Michael, you guys out there in the warm sun n surf don't need to pile on more than needed ;-)


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Rosemary Beach, Florida, my watch went for a swim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Bay County, Walton County, the Gulf, bays, and bayous*



Kansas said:


> Rosemary Beach, Florida, my watch went for a swim


Yep; water is too cool for us to want to swim in it. I've seen vacationers (mostly kids) in swimsuits wading and horsing about. I paddle a board some days per week though.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Paul, it's clearly not Lake Michigan water temps here and it was certainly a delightfully warm day on the docks today, but believe me buddy, the Pacific Ocean this time of year - at least to my old bones - is downright COLD! In the very first edition of the PADI Encyclopedia of Recreational Diving, under the heading of "Wus Diver", is a photo of me. In a drysuit.



Paul Ramon said:


> Well done Michael, you guys out there in the warm sun n surf don't need to pile on more than needed ;-)


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Yes - SINN on the beach !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Crooked Island beach*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet shot as always bud!!

Whenever I do under water shots at the beach I inevitably pull it out with a few new scratches 

I've had a couple get caught by rogue wavelets and go for a tumble too


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Sweet shot as always bud!!
> 
> Whenever I do under water shots at the beach I inevitably pull it out with a few new scratches
> 
> I've had a couple get caught by rogue wavelets and go for a tumble too


This was fairly gently lake shore, but yeah the risk is real. Did a burst session to get the optimal photo 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon


The Avalon looks at home here!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> The Avalon looks at home here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That was fun too.

Great watch. I think I'm going to be grabbing one here soon. That one was on loan for review and has headed back home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

after school on beach
After comments of watches scratched at beaches, see blowing sand:


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Heavy surf yesterday took out a section of railing on the Ocean Beach pier...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Bathys Benthic, PVD, mother-of-pearl face*








Crooked Island beach


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*58 degrees Fahrenheit*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*57 degrees Fahrenheit*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

HaHa ! 14 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Too funny!! I love the watch and the picture.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*54 degrees Fahrenheit*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

during lunch break


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> during lunch break
> View attachment 13844609


I likey! Which reference number is that seamaster? Beautiful shot!

EDIT: I just haven't seen that style seamaster with applied indices (just ones with painted), that second hand pip (usually it's circular pip), and with the raised bezel numbers.

EDIT2: Mostly answered my own question. It appears to be the non-america's cup edition 2230.50. Although it looks to have the Planet Oceans second hand.


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> during lunch break
> View attachment 13844609


I likey! Which reference number is that seamaster? Beautiful shot!

Sorry about the DP: Double Post. Please remove


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Omega 2230.50 yesterday*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

lunch break on Panama City Beach


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone know what this object is? A dried sponge? A dried egg case? (stiff + light like plastic)







(washed ashore on the Emerald Coast of Florida)(Gulf of Mexico)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Minster isle of Sheppey









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)

South beach


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Ambient air is 62 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon at the beach


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Belize, C.A.
Wayo's Bar, San Pedro, Ambergris Caye
(just look at the reef line  )


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

leftover photo ... I didn't go to beach today after school ... in rain.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

before dinner
.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Pocahontas Shipwreck from 1862 still visible in the surf after 157 years.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Caloosahatchee river, Ft Myers Florida.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

palms reflected by crystal
(leftover photo - I didn't walk on the beach today.)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot brother 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

blueradish said:


>


Great shot.

That doesn't look like Tofino or Lawrencetown


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Key Biscayne


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

South beach Key West with the Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Constantine Bay - Cornwall - UK


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Orange Beach, Alabama


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

rickpal14 said:


> View attachment 13929037
> 
> Orange Beach, Alabama


We're staying near there in June, with the daughter & family.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

riff raff said:


> We're staying near there in June, with the daughter & family.


First time here for me... Not too bad! Will be nice n warn in June!! Have Fun!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13932621


Beauty


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

I dont own the Zelos any longer, but this is one of my favorite diver/beach shots ...


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Didn't get my butt out of bed to ski today, so instead, I went to the beach. I swear there's one under all that snow.

March 1st, and it's -30C (only -21C without the wind chill): me 'n' Sammy at Lake Bonavista's north beach, Calgary, AB.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, pond hockey, not something we can do in this part of the country.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Yeah, in the winter, we usually get prolonged periods of warm chinook winds coming off of the eastern slopes of the rockies. The lake rinks will sometimes close for a few days as the ice gets too wet. Not so this February. It's been insanely cold here for awhile. The pond hockey is good, but you've got to cover up all your skin and wear some liners under those hockey gloves...


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Paradise with the Apollon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ice as far as the eye can see


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

A rare SKX 011 K version plus jubilee...


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

View attachment 13953523


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13956367


That is such a grail watch for me!


----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13956367


That is such a grail watch for me!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats in Hong Kong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Orange hands at Orange Beach. 😉.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

View attachment 13970311


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

grade-5 titanium *Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Hawaiian Lifeguard Association quartz watch by Szanto


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

My humble submission:

A Movado Series 800 (about as close to a diver as the brand currently gets), with some sand and sea blast on it.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Giggo said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this photo.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

why do my photos always load sideways ?


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I guess that you need to rotate a photograph on your camera-phone, crop as appropriate, save it, and then upload.
That's a very _*rare*_ wristband_*!*_ 
When I had two Aquis watches, I looked for strap options, and I looked at GasGasBones, which was closed each time.

... now time to go to the beach (after going to church, lunch, grocery store, watching Formula One race recording) ...


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

Yea its a gasgasbones strap. I got lucky to catch him when he was open to orders on them. its great


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to go on holiday..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Spring Break from school*


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Marly said:


> why do my photos always load sideways ?


Mine always do that, when uploaded via my phone direct to a thread.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

the beach will be here in a few hours

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Brian, dude, this thread should be renamed somethin' like "Brian's Watches at the Beach"! Thanks for propping it up!!

I was at the beach yesterday with my crusty ol' Casio (it really is crusty), and then the Carlsbad flower fields beckoned . . . but the beach is in the photo. Still counts, right?

















A really nice rain session just went by and the flowers loved it.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man, we are awfully close to one another...I can practically see my house in that shot!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Toonces said:


> ^ Man, we are awfully close to one another...I can practically see my house in that shot!


Small world on the Lower Left Coast, eh? Those flower fields sure are happy after all the rains. And just a few strides from the beach!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

monza06 said:


>


Where's that?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

knightRider said:


> Where's that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Cap Cana, Dominican republic


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m in Kandima (Maldives)


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

Cabo Rojo


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 12768073
> 
> 
> Island View Beach, Vancouver Island.


Sweet! Stories beach here!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sarasota, Puerto Vallarta









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sydney Rose Bay, beach with watch and without










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you live near the beach?
Lucky man 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

"See that area? Don't do a beach entry there..."


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 13997407


That is a beautiful strap! Is that OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Joved said:


> That is a beautiful strap! Is that OEM or aftermarket?


It's just a cheap $5 one from Aliexpress, but very comfortable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sof...a2-4011-b920-76fbd3ecfa3c&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

vintorez said:


> It's just a cheap $5 one from Aliexpress, but very comfortable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sof...a2-4011-b920-76fbd3ecfa3c&transAbTest=ae803_5


Hey, hey!!! Thanks!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14035707
> 
> Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


I have this watch too. Great shots. Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Hawaiian Lifeguard Association HLA 5503*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Point Loma, California, downtown San Diego in background.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Canary Islands..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Doxa Project Aware at La Jolla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Doxa Project Aware at La Jolla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, great colours, great pic.

Enjoy


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Costa adeje..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to live there. Great shot!


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

VA Beach


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Morning walk..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. It is not at the beach any more, but it is still on my wrist.

Seiko SBBN033


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tennerif..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Flying back tomorrow evening, so probably the last shot in the Canary Islands for a while..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Unimatic on the beach with a beverage in Mexico.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RobodocX said:


> Unimatic on the beach with a beverage in Mexico.
> 
> View attachment 14057957


That looks all right


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

RobodocX said:


> Unimatic on the beach with a beverage in Mexico.
> 
> View attachment 14057957


Is there any way to do a "double like"?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, completely candid shot of the Black Monster. Tulum, MX. 2009.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Droyal said:


> Is there any way to do a "double like"?


Thanks. You are very kind. Wish I could go back there to that beach today......


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

In focus, out focus









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

beautiful beach ... oh, wait ...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Rasta G this morning for a walk on the beach and breakfast at the pier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

The beach ...









and the watch


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Doxa 750T Caribbean in St Lucia.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

RogueJestyr said:


> Doxa 750T Caribbean in St Lucia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect for that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*joyous Easter*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Omega Seamaster 2230.50*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Rosemary beach again?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Rosemary beach again?


I wish. Old shot from last month. I just saw this thread.

@robotazky


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seventhframe said:


> View attachment 14089973
> 
> 
> View attachment 14089979


The A1 is such a great tool watch 

I reckon I need to try one someday....


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

after school


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

boatswain said:


> The A1 is such a great tool watch
> 
> I reckon I need to try one someday....


Absolutely!


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Anyone else notice watches on both wrists????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless


Really compelling shots. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

compelling shooting large job


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional "Kara"
.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Mexico Beach


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Emerald Coast


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Florida's Emerald Coast


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial with toad strap


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Emerald Coast of Florida







Bathys Benthic -- black TiCN-plated case -- mother-of-pearl face


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Scurfa D1 on the Italian West-coast


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

That Scurfa looks great on the Isofrane. Never thought to remove the original bracelet.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Galveston Island, near Texas

Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 2 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 3 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Galveston Island, near Texas
> 
> Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

What is the scoop on the surfboard? Great shots!



rfortson said:


> Galveston Island, near Texas
> 
> Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

riff raff said:


> What is the scoop on the surfboard? Great shots!


Thanks! It's a Robert August Surftech board, epoxy (I believe) covered with a wood laminate. Looks like an old wooden board but surfs like a modern board. Looks great, which distracts from my terrible surfing abilities. 

The first shot of the Oris on the fin was in the Oris calendar in 2017.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

Bathys Hawaii Benthic titanium on a kevlar strap overlooking the south shore of Kauai 10 minutes ago!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GrussGott said:


> Bathys Hawaii Benthic titanium on a kevlar strap overlooking the south shore of Kauai 10 minutes ago!
> 
> View attachment 14144833
> 
> ...


Perfect pairing

Poipu?


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Perfect pairing
> 
> Poipu?


Exactly!

Unfortunately I have a cool gif that adjusts focus from from some big waves to the watch, but I can't get it to work here, oh well


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GrussGott said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Unfortunately I have a cool gif that adjusts focus from from some big waves to the watch, but I can't get it to work here, oh well


Nailed it

Only thing better would be if you just picked it up while on the island from the man himself!?

Miss my 100 fathoms!

Have a great time!


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Only thing better would be if you just picked it up while on the island from the man himself!?


Ha, well I did in fact do just that about 5 years ago! John delivered to me himself and we chatted a bit - great guy, hope he comes back to the game


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GrussGott said:


> Ha, well I did in fact do just that about 5 years ago! John delivered to me himself and we chatted a bit - great guy, hope he comes back to the game


That's awesome 

Great memory and connection for you.

Yes it would be great to see Bathys more active again.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Thanks! It's a Robert August Surftech board, epoxy (I believe) covered with a wood laminate. Looks like an old wooden board but surfs like a modern board. Looks great, which distracts from my terrible surfing abilities.
> 
> The first shot of the Oris on the fin was in the Oris calendar in 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very cool, thanks for the info. Is there surf in Houston? (that part of the Gulf?)


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

riff raff said:


> Very cool, thanks for the info. Is there surf in Houston? (that part of the Gulf?)


Well, it's better than the surf in Dallas. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Houston has no more surf than Dallas.
.
.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

View attachment 14148517


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Not directly at the beach but overlooking Hong Kong's Victoria Harbour on a rather hazy day ...









.. that's the view on a sunny day 









.. roughly the same spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

South China Sea


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> South China Sea


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Prince of Wales Island, Alaska. The Gen One Monster and I were standing at the far left in the panoramic pic.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Watch is kinda close to the beach, but we don't want the boat on the beach....lol.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Beach


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Sharkey on the Atlantic beach.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

http://imgur.com/jx6ll2e


St. Augustine Beach, FL


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

no sand in photo - oh, well


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Watch is kinda close to the beach, but we don't want the boat on the beach....lol.


Awesome shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DB


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome shot


The shot was a fish pose, King Salmon from Southeast Alaska, off Prince of Wales Island.

The watch just happened to be sticking out of my sleeve right then. Gen One Orange Monster. A fav of mine. Updated with a Sapphire crystal an a MM 300 ratcheting dive clasp, best two mods I've done on a watch w/o changing its appearance into something else. That Seiko brand clasp is amazing.


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

A time to surf, a time to sip ...To every thing there is a season,
and a time to every purpose under the heaven...

-Ecclesiastes 3:3


----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Early AM, before heading down for the dive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Moana Pacific Professional Kara*


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Moana Pacific Professional Kara*

Carlsbad Beach today.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Seamaster 2230.50


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

In the background Hong Kong's iconic ' The Repulse Bay ' with the famous 'Feng Shui' hole. It allows the "dragon" on the mountain to pass through towards the sea ( below photo )


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Raven


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Emerald Coast*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Raven


Wicked shot!

Love the bird silhouette.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Wicked shot!
> 
> Love the bird silhouette.


Hey thanks. Nature provided a "stand-in" for a Raven


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

South  China Sea


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Florida's Emerald Coast


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*








always camera-phone photographs


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Orient Ray ll on Floridas Gulf coast









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Nikrnic said:


> Orient Ray ll on Floridas Gulf coast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't use up all the sand, we'll be there on Saturday for a week, dive watches packed!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*








always camera-phone photographs


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Don't use up all the sand, we'll be there on Saturday for a week, dive watches packed!


We just got back home to Michigan last monday. Can't stand it, we're going back Monday for two more weeks. Plenty of white sand waiting.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Helson shark diver. Caladesi Island.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hong Kong Shek O and Repulse Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Outer Banks NC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I don't know where a beach is that color.
I love Aquis watches. For over a year, I've wanted a _titanium_ one.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

haha my local beach on a sunny day


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*








always camera-phone photographs


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Florida's Emerald Coast*

Gen One Monsta....Holden Beach, NC.

Swimming in the Atlantic and boogie boarding with my girls on vacay.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*








always camera-phone photographs


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Love the night time walking Ghost Crab surprise...yikes!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That picture of the Oris is awesome.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Orange Monsta arrives at the beach...


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Nice Snook...and watch! Thanks for sharing 'em.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*








always camera-phone photographs


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Bumblebee Tuna is havin' a shell of a time at da beach!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Doxa, drink, then dinner.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Northwest Florida -- Emerald Coast*








Seamaster 2230


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

DOXApocalypse on deck.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Casio's Black Arnie.

I picked up a gold and the black Casio Arnie's last week but the low contrast gold face and hands don't do it for me that well...so selling the gold one, keeping the black.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Florida's Emerald Coast







Bathys Benthic


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*

I'd never seen a blue cockle.
.







.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Hersonissos, Crete, after a day of snorkelling.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Emerald Coast of Florida*


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

The 'Beach Boys'...watches I took on vacation to Holden Beach, NC last week.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Hunting for crabs with my granddaughter at Panama City Beach, with my beater Seiko Quartz (early 90's).


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Steve0 said:


> The 'Beach Boys'...watches I took on vacation to Holden Beach, NC last week.


Looks like an Artifice box. Did you have work done by Alex or purchase a watch from him?


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Emerald Coast of Florida*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*

View attachment 14248623

.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Florida's Emerald Coast*

That looks pretty rough for the Gulf!



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14248635


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

duc said:


> Looks like an Artifice box. Did you have work done by Alex or purchase a watch from him?


I believe the Bumblebee Tuna came in that box. Been a while since I got it and ms. caffeine is just starting my day....but I think that's where it came from. Haven't done any business with Alex, yet.


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Sunrise









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Emerald Coast*








.







always camera-phone photographs​


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Emerald Coast*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

We need watch on the lake thread...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Monsta's checking the water temp before swimming...not bad...about 78F...very doable.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Sharkey Tuna finds a fossilized Sea Biscuit...the bottom half anyway.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

View attachment 14274843


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Okay...what part of the panhandle are you in? I spent all my high school summers in the Destin, St. Andrews and Panama City beach areas....mostly on the beach and in the water.

Your pics don't look like what I remember. I' m perplexed....has climate change erased the sugar sand beaches and crystal clear gulf waters? Or are you further south and east from those locales?


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Some of my wristbands read, "Seacrest Beach" and "Seacrest owner."
Photos are made in Walton County's Seacrest Beach, 
in Bay County's Panama City Beach and Mexico Beach,
on Tyndall Air Force Base, and 
on Gulf County's WindMark Beach, east of Mexico Beach.

Water *is* clear and emerald-colored.
Sand *is* sugar-white most places, some grey granules mixed in on Panama City Beach.
It looks sand-colored wherever it's damp in photos. Wherever it's dry, it's quite bright white.

Palm trunks, pine trunks, crab traps, and coconuts that I set watches on have been washed onto Mexico Beach, Tyndall Air Force Base, and WindMark Beach since the hurricane.

So much man-made 'stuff' and vegetation was blown into the gulf between the mainland and Cape San Blas. And it's washing ashore daily.
I take from the beaches hundreds of pieces of man-made trash in large black lawn-and-garden plastic bags.
I set watches on dead tree branches, a crab trap, and coconuts. And I guess you wonder where junk and dead trees are. 
Or maybe you saw Cape San Blas across the water in some photos.
.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

@ BrianMcCay - the gulf has also been far rougher on our annual visits that I remember in past years. Perhaps just timing, but some of your pix also reflect heavier surf than I remember in the Gulf. We saw some leftover storm damage at Panama City Beach a few weeks ago, but we heard Mexico Beach is still in tough shape. I hope your place was OK.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

@ BrianMcCay - answered your PM. Thanks for the in depth response. 

Keep those Florida beauties coming. My next, new beach pics will most likely be from Alaska...Prince of Wales Island- 3rd largest US island after Hawaii and Kodiak. Can't wait to be back at my home away from home. 21 years of consecutive visits and counting.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Canary Islands..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Steinhart having a dip !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.
the yellow crab trap that I can't budge and more on Tyndall Air Force Base:
.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Perfect timing on the coconut shot, Brian.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy 4th July


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Continuing my mini break, north west of Africa.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Independence Day in U.S.A.*








.
Cape San Blas is in the distance:
.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Sanibel Island, Florida. Got my D1-500 wet.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

and another MKII chaser


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman overlooking the South China Sea 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Emerald Coast of Florida


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Emerald Coast


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Carlsbad State Beach.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rain is comimg


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's today's "water shot" - The Hungarian House Boy ON the job with his newly-acquired Helson Sharkmaster 300 - Getting. It. DONE!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Roker Beach Sunderland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Neptune in Bretagne


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Scurfa D1 300 Avon, North Carolina Outer Banks


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.







Tyndall Air Force Base


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Bumblebee Tuna...Holden Beach, NC


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Beach watch today.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Grand Cayman, Casio


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

I take every opportunity to wear my brass case helson diver in the water, especially salt water. I really like the way it has patinad.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

SLA033


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

BBBronze on the beach


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice beach
same photo posted four days ago


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Life is good! Good Ole Sandy Seiko....


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stowa Prodiver Carbon


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Good ole Citizen Coral Blue! Time is no concern!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara​


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's four that see a lot of beach time









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh. And my 779









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Rado D-Star 200


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14367719


Very nice


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional "Kara"
.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I can ALMOST feel that tidal pool water on my feet @BrianMcCay!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

My name isn't Brian McKay?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cape Cod. Hit one meter depths today lol


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Karlskrona Midnattssol
.







shark and ray close to shore


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional Kara
.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For the week it's been these in order.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.
hours later:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> For the week it's been these in order.


Pretty great beach rotation Yukon! Hope you had a great time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Pretty great beach rotation Yukon! Hope you had a great time.


Thanks and yes we did. Back to reality.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14377687
> 
> .
> hours later:
> View attachment 14377689


That is a good photo !


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Bethany Beach, Delaware with the Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great pics, Brian. I really like the bottom one in the top set on this page (the one below the Magrette).


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Geez, I guess it's been a while since we've been up to Bethany, I don't recall that bridge at all.



kevinlucci said:


> Bethany Beach, Delaware with the Apollon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional "Kara"
.
a turtle nest distant from the gulf:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

A couple from this summer:


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

6105 in Jamaica


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That 6105 looks right At home on that beach


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Neptune in Bretagne


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara
.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe in Bretagne


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Caister-on-Sea


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

ZodiacSand by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 300









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Still on the beach ... 
View attachment 14407105








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Sanibel Island, Florida


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchimus said:


> Still on the beach ...
> View attachment 14407105
> View attachment 14407103
> 
> ...


What model is that?!?!

It looks amazing!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

boatswain said:


> What model is that?!?!
> 
> It looks amazing!


I believe that's the Seiko Prospex LX. Sweet watch.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 14416137


You need to repost this picture WITH a watch...Oh, I see that you DID - never mind...


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

walking_line said:


> I believe that's the Seiko Prospex LX. Sweet watch.


Yes - new Prospex LX Sea SNR031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> You need to repost this picture WITH a watch...Oh, I see that you DID - never mind...


Thank God - I think it's been all summer since we've since a bikini girl in the background on a watch shot, and summer is almost over.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Zandvoort beach, Netherlands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

> Thank God - I think it's been all summer since we've since a bikini girl in the background on a watch shot, and summer is almost over.


I didn't quite like the glare off the watch in the previous picture, so I tried to move so you all could get a better look at the face of the beautiful Oris Divers 65


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

A good wind from the north has the surf rolling in wildly, here in NJ.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Beach BBQ with my Baltic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Compressor Vostok on the high Sea ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Hawk’s Nest, Old Lyme, CT


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Busy Labor Day Beach @ Michigan Lake / Chicago ... could summer last for the next 3 month please ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

The prefect beach watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

how many vaults in fallout 4


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Redfish, close to the beach.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

excellent


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


@Deepsea_dweller

Anytime I see your avatar, I know it's going to be an awesome G-Shock on the beach. You never fail!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 14416137


I didn't know Oris offered that model in black and pink....wait! what!....never mind.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Under the sea in Southeast Alaskan waters... just rinsing off some fish slime after a morning of Salmon slaying.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara on beach


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle at Turtle Beach, Oahu.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional Kara on beach


----------



## Zalmodegikos (Sep 20, 2019)

Rojote said:


> Orange hands at Orange Beach. 😉.


Stunning watch, downright gorgeous! How well does it perform in the water?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

baptised!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

SlavStok in Bretagne


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Gen One Orange Monster w/Lion's mane jellyfish. Rinsing off the fish slime after a morning of Salmon fishing in SE Alaska. The green Mala is BC Jade, the black and bone one is glass and Salmon vertebrae; partially digested and excreted from the south end of a north bound Black Bear on the Klawock river, Prince of Wales island. And No! I did not dig through bear poo to collect them. The rain washed away the poop and left the fish bones. Cleaned and sanitized before being strung.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian in Northern-Bretagne


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

sandy *Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*
on beach of Tyndall Air Force Base


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost 35 °C in Hong Kong


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian in Northern-Bretagne
> 
> View attachment 14527843
> 
> ...


Love Brittany. So many summer and also Autumn vacations there many years ago. Great photos. Where's it?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Those are some really interesting lugs on that watch, Hugo.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

On the «Fourberie» plage . It is indeed a wonderful part of Bretagne , near St Malo .



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love Brittany. So many summer and also Autumn vacations there many years ago. Great photos. Where's it?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Toonces said:


> Those are some really interesting lugs on that watch, Hugo.


came full circle from my first 'real' watch, an oris TT1, realised that, as much as I'm a strap guy, there's nothing like proprietary lugs (and overall design) for me. 
on watches, the camera loves sharp angles and bevelling over curves, this one's impossible to photograph,
but feels like years choosing between the leanest, meanest looking sports cars and coming across a 'bad boys' 911 turbo for the first time


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

A Vostok Amphibian on the beach (and more), what else for holidays ??


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Another watch on the beach...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Zalmodegikos (Sep 20, 2019)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14519417
> 
> Moana Pacific Professional Kara on beach


Huge favor to ask: any idea how much is the dial diameter in millimeters, exactly? Many thanks!!


----------



## Zalmodegikos (Sep 20, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Compressor Vostok on the high Sea ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14425775


Huge favor to ask: any idea how much is the dial diameter in millimeters, exactly? Many thanks!!


----------



## Zalmodegikos (Sep 20, 2019)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14419163


Planning to buy this watch, but right now I am trying to figure out which is the diver watch with the best ratio of dial/case dimensions...
Measured a picture of this type of watch (OMEGA Seamaster PROFESSIONAL CO-AXIAL CHRONOMETER 600m Ref. 2208.50.00), listed as a 45.5 mm case.
Using the rule of 3 simple, it turns out that this watch has a dial diameter of 39.17 mm -- almost 40 mm dial, unheard of in a diver for 200m, let alone 600m...
This watch rules!!
So, huge favor to ask: can you measure the dial diameter and tell us how much it really is in reality?
Many thanks! 
This is the picture I measured for proportions, just for check and balance...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional -- Kara edition


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Sharkey Tuna ...Craig, Alaska.


----------



## rebes (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rebes said:


> View attachment 14591545


That looks great all around


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice brise and balmy 26°C today in Hong Kong


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice brise and balmy 26°C today in Hong Kong


Great shots Deepsea!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette *Moana Pacific Professional - *Kara* edition


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

PAM779









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14633365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14633373


My wife and I are "cat people"; having said that, that is OUR kind of dog! We refer to that as a "Scruff a Muff", with ABSOLUTE love, respect, and affection!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> My wife and I are "cat people"; having said that, that is OUR kind of dog! We refer to that as a "Scruff a Muff", with ABSOLUTE love, respect, and affection!


Poppy;








View attachment 305DD7B8-2D50-4CA7-B02A-E30E0B2368BD.jpg


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a great dog!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Toonces said:


> That's a great dog!


One of four. Here's the whole gang;


----------



## Matei Radulescu (Oct 28, 2015)

Toonces said:


> That's a great dog!


Thread with dogs!!!

instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional - Kara edition


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Repulse Bay beach


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 from '86 in Maui









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

https://postimages.org/


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Casio's Antarctic Research Frogman at the South China Sea⛄


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

yokied said:


> View attachment 14717547


That 'hairy' sand got me for a second....eeewww....what the heck?

Then...Ahhh! ...watch on wrist, sand on arm, hairs protruding....whew!

Just for that one second after staring at the watch a bit....


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Russian Vostok Baïkal came out of the cold ...


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

U1 in Thailand for NYE









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian takes to the water...









;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

2nd day on a trot ...


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> Russian Vostok Baïkal came out of the cold ...





RedFroggy said:


> 2nd day on a trot ...


Both stunning. I had the second one as my favourite Vostok by a country mile, for a very long time too, but that Baikal is a very elegant piece indeed. I love the subtle octagonal case shape.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It may not be "the beach" but it's the rocky coast of Maine which is just as wonderful!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> It may not be "the beach" but it's the rocky coast of Maine which is just as wonderful!


That looks like a broken ankle ready to happen, LOL...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

TheGanzman said:


> That looks like a broken ankle ready to happen, LOL...


I suppose that's one viewpoint :-d Gotta walk like a goat.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 14772641


 Nice watch. Has this model/colourway been discontinued?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Nice watch. Has this model/colourway been discontinued?


Thanks! Purchased new in '06. LE #110/5000. Hard to find a used 750T Searambler but DOXA offers a similar new edition 300T Searambler on their website.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend enjoying the sunshine and the nice breeze at the South China  Sea


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not a regular occurrence, but here we are in Ipswich, MA on January 12th, and it is 70 degrees at the beach. The watch shows the 13th. Don't you hate putting your watch into rotation, assuming it is set at 9:00AM, only to find out it was really 9:00PM.


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

yokied said:


> View attachment 14717547


I love the concept, the color of the sand compliments the orange color on the dial


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The Repulse Bay  Hong Kong


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal / San Sebastian


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been very careful and the case back has no scratches


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stateff said:


> I've been very careful and the case back has no scratches
> 
> View attachment 14895537


Beauty pic and good to hear! 

I've scratched too many watches doing beach shots 
I've scaled back a bit since...


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

I wear all my watches the way they were intended to be worn. I dive and hike with my G-Shock and my PADI Turtle. Friends and family are always puzzled by the confidence I have in what's on my wrist. At the end of the day that's the reason I've bought them. Scars happen and scars tell stories, with people and with objects as well


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Amen, "scars tell stories". I agree.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Sunrise on Oahu.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

DP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wet play day.








CWC.








Traser.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

South beach Key West from a week ago..miss it until next year! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Another pic from Key West @ Southern most beach  








And a pic from our cottage at the Avalon B&B 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Oceanside, California.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pictures; the tranquility of the sea!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


Awesome!

Glad you are home safe and sound


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Glad you are home safe and sound


Thanks my friend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

Seychelles a few days ago.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*no beach scene*

no beach seen


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Hopefully we are back up and running soon so you can take more photos at our beaches! It's a ghost town right now! Make sure to visit fort Zachary Taylor park beach next year! Cheers! 
QUOTE=kevinlucci;51120831]South beach Key West from a week ago..miss it until next year! 









Hopefully we are back up and running soon so you can take more photos at our beaches! It's a ghost town right now! Make sure to visit fort Zachary Taylor park beach next year! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Florida's Emerald Coast*


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ventus Mori on the shores of Lanai...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChaseOne said:


> Ventus Mori on the shores of Lanai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic!

I miss my Mori, it was an excellent value


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ChaseOne said:


> Ventus Mori on the shores of Lanai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: no beach scene*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

two good photographs
of interesting watches


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Sunday on Crooked Island beach*








2019 *Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional (titanium)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

My annual motorcycle ride to Myrtle Beach with my buddies was almost a year ago...420 rainy miles and the sun came out about 15 miles from the beach. I took this pic upon arrival. Doesn't look like we're gonna make it to MB Bike Week this May, but hopefully we'll be able to go later in the summer. Be safe, everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Block Island, RI


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Oops, wrong thread. Maybe I can photoshop in a beach.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional - Kara edition


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* M.P.P. _Kara_


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

mephisto said:


>


Outstanding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mephisto said:


>


Don't you worry about sand getting into the bezel??
I'm all for not babying watches, but sand seems like another thing altogether.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

warsh said:


> Don't you worry about sand getting into the bezel??
> I'm all for not babying watches, but sand seems like another thing altogether.....


no, sir. not difficult to pop off the bezel with a credit card and blow it out if needed. beauty of five digit rolex- vintage character but up for everyday life


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Chrono enjoying a sand bath









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* M.P.P. (Kara edition)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Some time ago on Sentosa beach...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

sandflake


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 15152845


Such a thin watch for a 500m depth .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

We were supposed to be in Florida (Gulf side) in three weeks, but our rental keeps getting cancelled. We live in Western MD, but Maryland is still on FL's no-rent list. Frustrating, hoping to add some beach watch pix!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

riff raff said:


> We were supposed to be in Florida (Gulf side) in three weeks, but our rental keeps getting cancelled. We live in Western MD, but Maryland is still on FL's no-rent list. Frustrating, hoping to add some beach watch pix!


We were trying to rent on the Gulf Coast as well and even started looking at Gulf Shores, Alabama due to less restrictions. Eventually we decided to book a resort in Treasure Island instead. Very happy with it, actually.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15166103
> 
> 
> View attachment 15166107
> ...






Amazing pictures Rafy. And the watch too


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Old Sub, older wharf.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium bezel, case, case back, bracelet, and clasp, unlike a Pelagos


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 011J on Panama City Beach this past Monday!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DiveCon2007 said:


> My 011J on Panama City Beach this past Monday!


!#$!#@ - one of the three FL beaches that gave our beach house rental the boot, because we're from Maryland!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

BrianMcKay said:


> before dinner
> .
> View attachment 13895249


Wow, nice watch. Sorry, I'm a little late. But, did they go under? (Gloob, gloob, gloooooob.) Just when I was thinking of maybe, just maybe ...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


So beautiful!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


What a beautiful watch! It screams beach to me. Congratulations.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Weird. I just replied to a post on this thread, twice, and my posts are not showing up. I see them on my profile, but not here. 

Edit: Ha, after posting this, they now appeared.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

c3p0 said:


> Weird. I just replied to a post on this thread, twice, and my posts are not showing up. I see them on my profile, but not here.
> 
> Edit: Ha, after posting this, they now appeared.


Musta been low tide!


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I went to Hapuna beach today on the Big Island of Hawaii. It's about 8 miles from my house. My wife and I swam a mile and I wore my Garmin Descent so that I could track the distance using the GPS feature. Hapuna is one of the most beautiful white sand beaches in the world and the easiest to swim at on this part of the Island. Sorry I did not take a picture of the watch as I had no camera, but the beach was exceptional today. Stock photo of Hapuna beach.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

VinceWatch said:


> I went to Hapuna beach today on the Big Island of Hawaii. It's about 8 miles from my house. My wife and I swam a mile and I wore my Garmin Descent so that I could track the distance using the GPS feature. Hapuna is one of the most beautiful white sand beaches in the world and the easiest to swim at on this part of the Island. Sorry I did not take a picture of the watch as I had no camera, but the beach was exceptional today. Stock photo of Hapuna beach.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Finally, we were booted from three FL rentals, so we moved West to Gulf Shores Alabama.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Bethany Beach  Delaware on this fine Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

It is times like these that I really miss the crystal clear waters of the Caribbean islands!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

riff raff said:


> Finally, we were booted from three FL rentals, so we moved West to Gulf Shores Alabama.
> 
> View attachment 15213011


Curious why? I've been to Pensacola Beach for 5 years in a row, and stayed at Orange Beach, AL before.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Ah, sorry, guess that did not make sense. Our first home we found and paid for was in the Ft. Walton area. The owner pulled that one off the market. That one was paid for an we had a heck of a time getting $6k back from VRBO. We waited till the end of May to rent another beach house further West in Sanibel. When it came time to send payment, they found out we were from Maryland and told us they couldn't rent to anyone from Maryland North. We tried a few other counties even further West (Destin, Panama City Beach, etc) but with the same result. No issues in Alabama, but it's a small community and we had to move fast We're hearing the same story hear from folks staying in our condo building, everyone scrambled to fine a home.


59yukon01 said:


> Curious why? I've been to Pensacola Beach for 5 years in a row, and stayed at Orange Beach, AL before.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

riff raff said:


> Ah, sorry, guess that did not make sense. Our first home we found and paid for was in the Ft. Walton area. The owner pulled that one off the market. That one was paid for an we had a heck of a time getting $6k back from VRBO. We waited till the end of May to rent another beach house further West in Sanibel. When it came time to send payment, they found out we were from Maryland and told us they couldn't rent to anyone from Maryland North. We tried a few other counties even further West (Destin, Panama City Beach, etc) but with the same result. No issues in Alabama, but it's a small community and we had to move fast We're hearing the same story hear from folks staying in our condo building, everyone scrambled to fine a home.


Enjoy! Forgot about the Covid insanity as the possible reason. Hoping to get to Pensacola Beach again in a few months.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks warm but was a cold day in the 60's at Bethany Beach DE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

On the beach, Gulf Shoes Alabama.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

That little gal is cuter than a pail full of kittens!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Beach crawler


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GORGEOUS
(not what I would take to the beach, but enjoy)
I LOVE the unique look of this awesome watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby at the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Outer Banks, North Carolina


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15357125


I love the scenery more than the watch  
These pics / posts are making ME want to be at the beach right now!!
And now I'm asking myself, WHY aren't I at the beach right now...oh well.
Maybe one day soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Just got home from Siesta Key FL Took these three..They served me well. 























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks wonderful on all counts! I'm in a PA hotel overlooking beautiful Three Mile Island and the Harrisburg PA airport....not the same



Nikrnic said:


> Just got home from Siesta Key FL Took these three..They served me well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Sunday near Mexico Beach


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Today, Outer Banks, Avon North Carolina.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Delta Hydra, Orange, at the pool, hope this counts


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 15360277
> 
> Sunday near Mexico Beach


Thats a nice one, I like it in Black PVD the most


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Cardiff-By-The-Sea Doxa 300T


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Cardiff-By-The-Sea Doxa 300T
> 
> View attachment 15365048


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Watchdialorange and I aren't too far from each other...

Carlsbad State Beach.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I truly envy all! Boy do I wish I was back in Phuket right about now.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Toonces said:


> Watchdialorange and I aren't too far from each other...
> 
> Carlsbad State Beach.
> 
> View attachment 15367898


Nice picture from a Sunset at Carlsbad! ?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Is that Swami's in the background of your pic?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

One from Phuket just before pandemic.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Skellig said:


> One from Phuket just before pandemic.
> View attachment 15368266


Hey, must've just missed ya! Beautiful GS. I brought my Tuna out of obligation, since it seemed fitting to bring my most serious dive watch to do water activities, but the deepest I went must have been 5 feet while scuba diving haha. Next time I'm bringing something more versatile.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Jumeira Beach - facing the Burl Al Arab - Dubai


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Trying to figure out where those photos were taken. In front of the Jumeriah Beach Hotel?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Skellig said:


> Trying to figure out where those photos were taken. In front of the Jumeriah Beach Hotel?


Yes correct


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you. Stayed there a few times and loved it. Went for the Friday brunch in the Burj once. My wife got dizzy we were up so high. I got dizzy when I got the bill.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Toonces said:


> Is that Swami's in the background of your pic?


No thats Cardiff Reef Parking lot looking towards San Elijo state beach.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15373486
> 
> 
> View attachment 15373487
> ...


Great photos - as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Goa
20170401_183009 by Thee, on Flickr

And Hawaii - Don't own this one anymore
20161007_103532 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

seems I have a theme going...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What's the theme? Great looking backgrounds and blue dial divers?
----
I FINALLY made it to the beach...Yeay!!!
Waves were very rough! The lifeguards were on the bullhorn warning us,
and one even got in the water and "shooed us in" closer to the beach.
I got dunked twice by the big waves.
I lost my sunglasses in the water (not the 1st time either! A long time ago, I once lost very expensive sunglasses in the water. At least these were relatively cheap).
My sun hat came off twice, but I found it both times.
And luckily my watch stayed firmly in place .
I think next time, I will take the casio!
Still, a great time...bonding with my daughter.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

@Ryeguy, I recognize Hickam, but that other picture....is that Iceland (Seiko with blue bezel)?

If so, you and I have tread on many of the same beaches apparently.


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

An Oris 65 in its natural habitat


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

It ain't the beach but Navygraf on the tunafishing expedition in Croatian Adriatic.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Fort Monroe beach  on the Chesapeake Bay In VA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Cleaning up some old photos from my phone and stumbled across this Halios Tropik in Goa, circa 2015
2020-08-21_01-43-25 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> Cleaning up some old photos from my phone and stumbled across this Halios Tropik in Goa, circa 2015
> 2020-08-21_01-43-25 by Thee, on Flickr


Love the tropik!!


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Love the tropik!!


Thanks. Unfortunately, I let it go! Kind of miss that one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, I let it go! Kind of miss that one.


Ah nuts. They are tough to find now too.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Stowa Prodiver Limette reverse Bezel for the weekend* ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Stowa Prodiver Limette reverse Bezel for the weekend*
> 
> View attachment 15411436


Love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 11thsfgrp (Feb 26, 2016)

Great series of photos everyone.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Zelos Mako V1 bronze at the Jersey shore. Wildwood, NJ.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Seiko 143 at Pensacola Beach


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


>


Great shot 

Great watch


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I know I've posted these in other threads, but oh well....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Not much of a beach guy, but you'll catch me out on the lake canoeing, boating, paddle boarding, or swimming.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Outer Banks, North Carolina, USA


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Maranez Samui


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

The true modern explorers watch.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

A Public Service Reminder - Summer is right around the corner!



T-hunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Back after the stripers







again today, finishing up in the marsh.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Old pics. Winter here in the US.
























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Mhutch said:


> Maranez Samui


I just heard back from Maranez that these are due back in stock around the new year. Could you please share some more pics and any thoughts around this piece? Cheers, - Matt


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Toonces said:


> @Ryeguy, I recognize Hickam, but that other picture....is that Iceland (Seiko with blue bezel)?
> 
> If so, you and I have tread on many of the same beaches apparently.


I'm so sorry for not responding! I was just looking through this thread and noticed your question. Four months later and I'm sure you've forgotten even asking! Again, I apologize.

The pic with the rock arch was taken on the big island of HI. I took my family to volcano national park back when all could travel.

Given you recognize that beach on Hickam, have you been to Bellows? If you get the chance, I highly recommend it.

These are the GPS coordinates of a P-47 wreck that is snorkel accessible in only 10 - 15 feet of water. 

















I do miss that view of the Mokes from Bellows.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional "Kara"


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Amphib in Huatulco, Mexico 2019, nothing new since covid restrictions. Stay safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

New Years Day +1 on Orange Beach, AL


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Virginia Beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Beach time


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Rado Captain Cook at Mahai'ula Beach, and also in the water at Kealakekua Bay with the Cook monument in the background.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Lüm-TEC getting its first patina off San Sebastián 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Tel Aviv sunset in the surf (Citizen NY0040)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snow on the beach today. Seiko SPB187


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa day...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

Miami Beach


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChaseOne said:


> Doxa day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing pic


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 in Cardiff By The Sea beach, CA.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Minty Fresh Traska Freediver


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Snow on the beach today.


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Mordialloc Beach, Australia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Which one to take?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


OMG *.......*as the kids say.
I spent some formative years there. USN. AOCS then flight school.
Awesome people, places, beaches and bars!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends Sea Leopard  Casio Mudmaster overlooking the South  China  Sea


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

We just returned from a week in St. Croix. My old Seiko did the beater duty snorkeling and picked up a few more battle scars from rocks getting out to the reef.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

riff raff said:


> We just returned from a week in St. Croix. My old Seiko did the beater duty snorkeling and picked up a few more battle scars from rocks getting out to the reef.
> 
> View attachment 15899927


Very nice Doxa. 👍 Do you mind if I ask what beach you were at? I lived down there for a year and I was pretty much a professional beach bum on my days off. I spent time on all of them but I really liked going to Sandy Point and the beaches out west. And on the other end of the island, I used to like hiking down to Jacks and Isaacs. I miss it.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

We just got home yesterday. Spent 5 weeks on the beach at Siesta Key, Florida. Took the Explorerll as a one and done piece, 24/7









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

We were at the Carambola resort (I'm a Marriott employee, used my associate discount). The property was pretty worn and in need of some repairs. We didn't get out West at all - Cane's Bay was so nice, that was out daily snorkel. We did do the Bucks Island thing, but it was rough that day, I felt sorry for the rookies on the boat. I'm pretty confident getting out past rocks, but my wife less so, that limited where we went. I had never driven on the left before, that was interesting...



yinzburgher said:


> Very nice Doxa. 👍 Do you mind if I ask what beach you were at? I lived down there for a year and I was pretty much a professional beach bum on my days off. I spent time on all of them but I really liked going to Sandy Point and the beaches out west. And on the other end of the island, I used to like hiking down to Jacks and Isaacs. I miss it.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Chesapeake + a very happy retriever.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

On the sand for a change, SS Palo Alto pier at Seacliff State Beach, Aptos,CA


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Concarneau, Brittany, France at a very calm Atlantic shore.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 different days?
They both look like the left wrist, 
so I'm guessing you had 2 great days at the beach with 2 fantastic watches.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Saint-Malo Harbor, France


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Extremely important at the Atlantic coast: A Tide-Clock


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Made it to the beach after a long motorcycle trip. The SMP was more than up for the task.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Mass. North Shore last week.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> 2 different days?
> They both look like the left wrist,
> so I'm guessing you had 2 great days at the beach with 2 fantastic watches.


Yes, took these two on a week vacation to Fort Lauderdale. Had a nice time but I think I prefer the Gulf side - seems a little more chill and family friendly.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Yes, took these two on a week vacation to Fort Lauderdale. Had a nice time but I think I prefer the Gulf side - seems a little more chill and family friendly.


I agree, the Atlantic seems to be for a younger crowd. (and, I like warm water)


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

We arrived here in the South of France yesterday. Curfew at 23:00? The pic was taken on a mile long beach section at 21:00. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Myrtle Beach, SC...


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Chad072 (Sep 25, 2006)

In Gulf Shores, AL back in 2017.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Albany AMA Diver


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue and my wife's Tissot PR 100 Chic. The Pic
was taken five days ago:


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Synchron Military on Isofrane.Del Mar beach.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Sanibel Island Florida USA. Pic is all bollixed.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Kennebunk, Maine&#8230;


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Siesta Key in May '21









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> View attachment 15963994


Great NATO strap.

I own the two piece version.

Where can I get the Nato version ?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

UX and Baltic Sea


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> Great NATO strap.
> 
> I own the two piece version.
> 
> Where can I get the Nato version ?


I got it from Cheapest NATO Straps! Despite their name I think their NATO straps are a solid value.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I should have posted these as our vaca went by, sorry&#8230; here are some of the dials beach shots from our vaca that's wrapping up Saturday.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> I got it from Cheapest NATO Straps! Despite their name I think their NATO straps are a solid value.


Thank you !

Ordered on Cheapest NS !


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Secret beach, Kuwait.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Crescent Beach, OR


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same watch and beach as last time, but different strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## marazm (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello
This is one of my favourites photo thread on forum so I decided to put my first post here. My old good SKX013 with simple cheap silicone strap at beach in Rang Yai Island.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu Titanium at Bushranger Bay, Victoria, Australia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Carribean:


Jersey shore:




Thailand:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Plages du Mourillon in Toulon, France.


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Doxa army, Maldives


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

This Citizen Promaster NY0040 was my first diver's watch back in May 2018. 
I learnt a lot about mechanical watches with this Citizen. 
Whenever I'm on holiday at the sea I take the Promaster along. Always! As of next
week we will be again in France to enjoy two weeks close to Marseille.
More pix will follow.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

As promised: My Promaster at the shores of the Mediterranean Sea in France:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bonita beach Florida:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning chers amis! 🇫🇷
In the background the distinct "bec d'aigle" (eagles's beak) of La Citotat in France.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Good morning chers amis!
> In the background the distinct "bec d'aigle" (eagles's beak) of La Citotat in France.
> 
> View attachment 16911745


Wow. J’y étais en vacances il y a 38 ans 
Profites bien


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Doxa in the Outer Banks


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

On the sandbar this summer at Higgins Lake Michigan.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

A couple from Ocean City, NJ


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

My local beach Melbourne, Australia


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko 6309


----------

